# New NFAA Rules



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Rules*

The outdoor here close to home is nice. Plus its into the weekend. I only need to take a couple of days of instead of 6 days. The arrow limit I do like, but wish I had not bought these 26's this year. Good thing I have some 23's. 
I say great job to the nfaa.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I love it

Looks like I will be shooting Nationals in 09  Should be a good primer for my elk hunt with TCR1

But the arrow rule....I love that also. I never liked shooting those logs...all of my best indoor scores have come with 2314s anyway Plus unlike VaVince I held off on buying 2512+ size shafts this year :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Looks like those 2613 Cobalts I bought last year will go on the shelf.  Oh well.

V-bars and counter-balances allowed in BHFS. Just another step closer to the clickety-click crowd. :wink: I guess the agenda item allowing 7 pin sights failed. Thank goodness. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Looks like those 2613 Cobalts I bought last year will go on the shelf.  Oh well.
> 
> V-bars and counter-balances allowed in BHFS. Just another step closer to the clickety-click crowd. :wink: I guess the agenda item allowing 7 pin sights failed. Thank goodness. :tongue:


You could have shot side bars and v-bars this year.:wink:

The 7 pin thing was ridiculous IMHO:embara:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> The 7 pin thing was ridiculous IMHO


I agree, heck i had enough trouble keeping 5 pins straight . I cant imagine how many times I would use the wrong pin if I had 7.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Looks like those 2613 Cobalts I bought last year will go on the shelf.  Oh well.
> 
> V-bars and counter-balances allowed in BHFS. Just another step closer to the clickety-click crowd. :wink: I guess the agenda item allowing 7 pin sights failed. Thank goodness. :tongue:


Hey,but we are a great crowd.:grin: you will like us:teeth:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You could have shot side bars and v-bars this year.:wink:
> 
> The 7 pin thing was ridiculous IMHO:embara:


I wanted to see how the STS/counter-balance rule played out. IMHO too much was open to interpretation.

I agree, the 7 pin sight thing was ridiculous. The only company I can think of that makes one is Spott Hogg (7 Deadly Pins).

I think the arrow diameter restriction is a good thing. Probably the best way to level the playing field. I guess the folks at Easton must be REAL happy. All the hub-bub about the 2712's this year...now this rule. Bet that production line was shut down real quick.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

The 9.3mm will save a lot of damage to target butts, but I don't think that it is going to change much in the ranks either Joe or Pro. I am pretty certain that the Vegas X record was set with 2315s.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

swerve said:


> Hey,but we are a great crowd.:grin: you will like us:teeth:


Oh I know. I got *LOTS* of friends in the clickety-click crowd. Good folks all around.  Some even talk to me here on AT. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

swerve said:


> The 9.3mm will save a lot of damage to target butts, but I don't think that it is going to change much in the ranks either Joe or Pro. I am pretty certain that the Vegas X record was set with 2315s.


I agree....the large diameter shafts only help the guys and gals throwin' blows for the title. 

But then the FITA indoor record is a 598 with 2314/15...plenty of guys shot 595 plus with those little arrows. Heck Brad Baker had the 2nd or 3rd best score at LAS shooting 2212's or 2213's. 

I also think that the big dawgs are gonna have more guys battling for a different reason though....now guys like Cousins...Braden....Bulldog....Tha Real Diehl...GRIV and all the other guys that shoot FITA and NFAA are going to shoot better because they can now shoot ONE bow for ALL indoor shoots or one arrow setup on their INDOOR bow...no change and more time behind the SAME rig can be dangerous.

But then the guys that come over from 3D for indoors can also shoot an ASA style rig....280fps with the same arrow and bow ALL year can be deadly also :wink:

But I think more mid level shooters will shoot better scores....just because the 2314 and down size shafts are a little more "forgiving" of those oooppppsss or dammmmmmnnnnn shots.:wink:

I was going to order some 2314's this week just because...this makes it even more of a reason now :wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

So then Im guessing My X Jammers are going to be a No go?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

njshadowwalker said:


> So then Im guessing My X Jammers are going to be a No go?


You would be guessing correctly


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

I think that the NFAA is going to take a big attendance hit because of the new arrow restriction. There are a lot of non- sponsered weekend shooters that just won't turn around and spend the money for more arrows. Given a few years and the numbers might come back up but I seriously doubt it. Ken


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Come On Ken*

$80 for a set of 2315 Cobalts isn't really a deal breaker for people who avg spending $1000 plus on their bow. And they have until next year to buy them. Now if you told them they had to buy a new bow to shoot next year, I think you would lose a few. We're talking tournament shooters here, not back yard shooters. They can keep shooting whatever they have.
Jbird


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I helped judge an indoor FITA event this weekend with brand new foam target sheets at a commercial range. We allowed an Open class (essentually NFAA) and a few used 2712s. It was damaging the new target foam, penetrating too deeply and opening up holes that didn't heal. This is not a small outlay of $ for the host clubs and ranges - replacing a whole foam wall can't be treated as a disposable item.
At least one guy was using custom 300 gr. points to get some semblance of arrow flight. Most people (at least recurvers) have to be pretty long-draw heavy bow folks to get a decent tune even with 2312s, leaving the arrows full-length and using an extended clicker, maybe screw-in heavy points. It makes more sense to keep the arrow size under some reasonable control so skill is the deciding factor. This allows arrows that would work for any reasonable bow/archer combo.
The politics of the NAA/USA Archery/FITA is pretty bad, so it's nice to see some common sense in the NFAA. 
(Too bad there's really no place for Olympic-style recurvers in NFAA tournaments - they shoot freestyle limited, I understand, against a few fingers/compounders.)


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Too bad there's really no place for Olympic-style recurvers in NFAA tournaments - they shoot freestyle limited, I understand, against a few fingers/compounders.)


They have their own division it is called Adult Male(Female)Freestyle limited Recurve/Longow I think I got all the words in there.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You would be guessing correctly


And to think I just got them shooting real well lol. Oh well. I have some Gt Pro Series 22's on order. Guess ill put 100 grain glue in points cut em to 28" and shoot rockets indoors!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> $80 for a set of 2315 Cobalts isn't really a deal breaker for people who avg spending $1000 plus on their bow. And they have until next year to buy them. Now if you told them they had to buy a new bow to shoot next year, I think you would lose a few. We're talking tournament shooters here, not back yard shooters. They can keep shooting whatever they have.
> Jbird


Exactly....do people really think that someone is NOT going to go to Nationals or states or regionals or whatever because they may have to buy different arrows?:embara:

Just isn't gonna happen...I have 3-4 doz indoor shafts...FITA legal, 2412's (two sets), & 2512s and was getting ready to buy a doz 2314's...Fact of the matter is that it is just an excuse that is gonna be used by people who THINK they NEED the FAT LOGS.....and not one of those shafts was FREE or a sponsor deal...I paid Joe price for all of them....well Hornet price anyway:wink:

I really think most people buy new arrows for indoors anyway every year.....


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

Doesn't matter much now conidering it was recinded! Hell I was in process of odering 23's last night now I guess the 26's will stay in the quiver for a while. I'm with Hornet though, buying new arrows isn't a big deal if this is the sport you want to compete in. All sports cost money and most are expensive. Archery is the same way. I know my wife wanted to kick me when I told her I bought my Mystic. If I'm willing to pay that for a bow $80 for arrows won't stress me out, and won't change my plans for tournaments. Besides if you planned on attending the national comps you are already looking at a $500 weekend anyways are you gonna let the arrows cost stop you? Probably not!:darkbeer:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You would be guessing correctly




Guess again?????????????????:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Guess again?????????????????:zip:



Maybe not...:zip:

but IF the ruling IS as FIRST reported...XCutters would be illegal....so technically speaking.....:wink:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Maybe not...:zip:
> 
> but IF the ruling IS as FIRST reported...XCutters would be illegal....so technically speaking.....:wink:


Great, finally get some Pro Xcutters for indoor and 3D and people want to take them away.:wink: 

It's not really that big of a deal (to me that is) about this whole arrow size issue, whatever is legal I will shoot. Got some 22's i'm shooting now and have CAA's for field so whichever I need to shoot I will be taken care of. :darkbeer:


----------



## Rider (Mar 26, 2007)

*Arrow size*

I got this email from my Director from NY State at the NFAA directors meeting in Vegas. It seen=ms it is premature to throw out all your big arrows...

To all, 

Please disregard my last e-mail regarding arrow size restriction as 
ther has been a last minute change. 

The NFAA Annual Meeting was adjourned at 12:33 PM on Tuesday. The next 
"order of business" was a dinner for the NFAA Directors at 6:00 PM on 
Tuesday. NFAA President Bruce Cull opened a special meeting of the NFAA 
Directors. 

The Agenda Item regarding the previously approved arrow size 
restriction (9.3mm)was re-opened for discussion. Long story short, 
after much discussion the Directors voted to OVERTURN the Agenda Item 
that was passed on Monday regarding an arrow size restriction. AS IT 
STANDS NOW, THERE IS NO ARROW SIZE LIMITATION FOR NFAA COMPETITION. 

Over the next year, until the Feb. 2009 NFAA Annual Meeting, arrow 
manufacturers and target butt manufacturers will be contacted regarding 
their opinions on an arrow size restriction or maximum arrow diameter 
that should be allowed for competition. This additional information 
will be used at the February 2009 NFAA Annual Meeting concerning any 
vote that MAY come up regarding an arrow size limitation. 

I regret any inconvenience my previous e-mail may have caused. 

Dave Hryn - NFAA Director - New York


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

> Over the next year, until the Feb. 2009 NFAA Annual Meeting, arrow
> manufacturers and target butt manufacturers will be contacted regarding
> their opinions on an arrow size restriction or maximum arrow diameter
> that should be allowed for competition. This additional information
> ...


Seems like a legitimate course of action. The WAY it was handled, though, is questionable.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rudeman said:


> Seems like a legitimate course of action. The WAY it was handled, though, is questionable.


very questionable:embara:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Rider said:


> I got this email from my Director from NY State at the NFAA directors meeting in Vegas. It seen=ms it is premature to throw out all your big arrows...
> 
> To all,
> 
> ...


One would hope they talk to the competitors as well . . . .


----------



## jpott62 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Arrows*

Heck I know my fatboys fly better for me than the 2512's I bought. My x count is higher and my scores are higher. LOL I wish I had never spent the money on them, but thats part of learning. :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

So which one is it? anything goes or 23's? It don't matter to me I shoot 2214's but everyone in my league shoots 26's.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> So which one is it? anything goes or 23's? It don't matter to me I shoot 2214's but everyone in my league shoots 26's.


At the moment.... you can shoot anything you're capable of nocking for NFAA shoots... IBO and ASA 2712 is the current limit. Whatever the shoot manager says for all others...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

The NFAA is following the fine example of our political candidates where once they say something offensive or stupid, they then get to go back and tell us what they really meant but didn't say. The NFAA voted to limit arrow size, then went back and decided they didn't really mean that and eliminated any restriction on arrow size.

Doesn't having the future of field archery in the hands of these folks just give you a warm feeling...or is that something running down your leg?

Dave


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Any news on the reduction of class'? Is the traditional class still around or part of barebow?

There have been no news updates to the website since the meetings. Might be in order considering all the hub bub over the arrow size.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

> IBO and ASA 2712 is the current limit


The IBO rules online say nothing about arrow size. Is this "ruling" somewhere else?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

rudeman said:


> The IBO rules online say nothing about arrow size. Is this "ruling" somewhere else?


My understanding was that the IBO and ASA announced it at the ATA show.. I know for fact the ASA adopted it... And I don't shoot the IBO so I don't look...:wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

There were no styles eliminated or combined.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Jim , do you know if there were any other rules passed that werent on the original agenda?


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

So 2315's are legal correct? 23/64 = .359


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

*No limit to arrow size?*

So, um, if I put a knock on the end of my old college javelin, I'm good to go, right?:wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

There were more 15 signature agenda items this year than before and most did not pass. It is hard to remember everything that did pass.

I had to come back and go to work Wednesday morning but will try to organize some of the more interesting items tomorrow.

Seems like I remember the adjustable clicker in barebow passed.

String dampers, counter balances, and, I think, V bars are now specifically stated as being allowed in BHFS.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Jim , would you have any idea as to when they might posts the minutes of the meeting.


----------



## Samr47373 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, If I am reading this correctly and I hope to God I am! The arrow size restriction does not occur untill June right? We shoot state this weekend and are using 2613s. Will that be ok? Also, does the STS rule for the Bowhunter class go in effect in June also or is that for now? If so I would like to throw mine back on. Also, one more thing. This might be crazy but are string stops like on the Illusion and Diablo and many other single cams legal in the Bowhunter Class? So many questions. You got me sweatin now!!!:dontknow:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Samr47373 said:


> Ok, If I am reading this correctly and I hope to God I am! The arrow size restriction does not occur untill June right? We shoot state this weekend and are using 2613s. Will that be ok? Also, does the STS rule for the Bowhunter class go in effect in June also or is that for now? If so I would like to throw mine back on. Also, one more thing. This might be crazy but are string stops like on the Illusion and Diablo and many other single cams legal in the Bowhunter Class? So many questions. You got me sweatin now!!!:dontknow:



Your good with the arrow size. It was rescinded until they can speak with all arrow companies and target manufacturers and such. itll get votedon again next year.


----------

